# Older cartoons for today's kids



## Scott (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone get older cartoons for their kids? We limit our kids to about 30 mins of TV a day and always use DVDs or tapes. I have found that my two boys, ages 5 and 8, love some older cartoon, including the Superfriends, Spider-Man: The '67 Classic Collection, Underdog, Blackstar, and others. They also like the Lone Ranger quite a bit (not animated). I found these older shows tend to pass Puritan muster a lot easier than newer shows. Anyone else have kids who like older shows like this? What are the shows?

I will say that one downside is that some of these shows have pretty catchy jingles. We have found most of the family singing "Spider Man, Spider Man, Does whatever a spider can, spins a web, any size, catches thieves just like flies - watch out! Here comes the Spider Man."


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 23, 2007)

Many older cartoons are being censored...just try to find our little Hispanic friend Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wacky Races. (Includes Dick Dastardly & Muttley)
Dick Dastardly, Muttley & Their Flying Machines.
The Perils of Penelope Pitstop.
The Pink Panther.
Tom & Jerry.
Old Popeye cartoons.

My family and I get a kick out of these.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 23, 2007)

Davey & Goliath! (and the catchy tune that goes with it)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 24, 2007)

Go Speed Racer, Gooooo.

CT


----------



## tdowns (Feb 24, 2007)

*Old School*

We have a saying in our house..."No rude kid shows." So many of the new cartoons basically teach a rude kid behavior, but the old shows have so much more creativity and much better story telling....so we buy the old Popeyes and when we do have the tv on, we try to have it on the old school cartoon channels....and the kids love it.

I mean, Johnny Quest with his problem solving, Tom and Jerry with great story telling without the need for words, and the fantastic sound tracks, and of course the moral stories from Andy Griffith...I actually think the kids get something out of these shows.

Speed Racer was def. my favorite.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2007)

I would rather have a frying pan in a cat's face than subtle brainwashing anyday...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I would rather have *a frying pan in a cat's face *than subtle brainwashing anyday...



I've never heard that one before!


----------

